
Show HN: Gossipr.io – Ephemerial and Linkable Group Chats - Hazae41
https://gossipr.io
======
Belphemur
Interesting, they are using Ethereum as a way to pay for reserving a user
name.

It seems to use also ipfs as storage.

Quite interesting.

------
deanalevitt
This is pretty cool. Switching up the theme was fun.

